# I'm the new guy!



## shootin-n-jiggin (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello everybody! I've been reading your posts for a couple months now and decided that I had to become a member! These are great forums and I look forward to talking with everyone!


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, welcome! Look forward to your input!

What are you shootin-r-jiggin this weekend?


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome I started last month it's a cool site


----------

